# What other breed has your dog been mistaken for?



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Curious if anyone has ever called your non-black/tan (or red) dog a different breed? If so what? Before I got into GSDs I only knew the black and tan variety, so I definitely would have been one of those who would have been unable to recognize a sable or black as a pure GSD so I was wondering how common it is.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie has been mistaken for a black lab, wolf hybrid and the funniest of them all schipperke.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Jamie has been mistaken for a black lab, wolf hybrid and the funniest of them all schipperke.


:rofl: A schipperke!? Wow. I can understand maybe a lab mix, wolfdog is kinda what?.... But schipperke. Really.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know Ozzy's not a GSD, but breed confusion is still fun(ny) to me, sometimes. 

When Ozzy was a pup, a lot of people thought he was a chihuahua. :/ Someone asked if he was a German spitz once. 

Aiden (Frenchie) is always mistaken as a pug or a Boston terrier. One time someone asked if he was a boxer. :crazy:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I get the lab mix and "what breed is your dog?" questions with a puzzled face. Black shepherds are not very common in south Texas, or at least in my area.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

RogueRed26 said:


> I get the lab mix and "what breed is your dog?" questions with a puzzled face. Black shepherds are not very common in south Texas, or at least in my area.


I get the same thing pretty much.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Konotashi, same here. People ask if my dog is a long haired chi. One woman called her the "raccoon dog" because of her face, lol. Or they butcher the name:"is that a pa-pill-on?" "Why yes, she is a pappy-yon ".


----------



## Jers (Dec 8, 2010)

My Bandit is a Czech line GSD and had a very light coat when he was a puppy - someone thought he was a coyote and called the police on me - twice. As his coat began to darken, another "informed" me that he was a wolf hybrid and the latest was a "GSD mixed with something weird"


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Verivus said:


> :rofl: A schipperke!? Wow. I can understand maybe a lab mix, wolfdog is kinda what?.... But schipperke. Really.


Yes, that one floored us too. The lady didn't believe us when we said she was a GSD. My hubby repeated it multiple times, but the lady refused to believe she was a GSD. My husband looked at me then back to her with a confused look on his face and repeated it again "No, she is a purebred black GSD." The lady then after we repeated it numerous times said "well she still looks like a schipperke." We said ok and just went on to our business.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Yes, that one floored us too. The lady didn't believe us when we said she was a GSD. My hubby repeated it multiple times, but the lady refused to believe she was a GSD. My husband looked at me then back to her with a confused look on his face and repeated it again "No, she is a purebred black GSD." The lady then after we repeated it numerous times said "well she still looks like a schipperke." We said ok and just went on to our business.


I hate when people argue with other people about what THEIR dog is.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

RogueRed26 said:


> I get the lab mix and "what breed is your dog?" questions with a puzzled face. Black shepherds are not very common in south Texas, or at least in my area.


Apparently not because when I first took her to the vet. They didn't know what she was. I told them GSD and then came the puzzled looks. They asked me if she was purebred. I had to show them her AKC papers to prove it. I'm in Southeast Texas btw.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I hate when people argue with other people about what THEIR dog is.


 
Yes, that's right because even though we are the dog's owner we need other people to tell us what breed our dog is.LOL


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Black lab and great dane. I get the black lab, but the great dane? Really? Just because a dog is large does not automatically mean it's a great dane!

But surprisingly most people correctly identify him as a black german shepherd.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Belgian Shepherd is what I hear the most often when people see Moxie... Have even had Belgian Shepherd owners/breeders ask what lines she is from! :rofl:

Malfoy... well I have to say... During the Christmas parade this past year, I candy cane dyed him (rings of red hair spray)... The announcer/commentator lady actually asked allowed on air, "Wonder what breed that is! What interesting markings!" :headbang:  :silly:

Shelties are mistaken for Collie (of course) and border collie and Aussies..  :crazy: lol


----------



## Lindsay01 (Apr 21, 2011)

RogueRed26 said:


> I get the lab mix and "what breed is your dog?" questions with a puzzled face. Black shepherds are not very common in south Texas, or at least in my area.


 There are a lot of pure black shepherds here in MD just as there are white shepherds..lol !! 

Schipperke? That made me laugh!

People have told me Cailye's either part Mal or part Collie..I just laugh and look at them..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My blanket black has been called a dobe mix because of the coloration ans she has a tight coat

My male sable gets the usuall "does he have wolf" "does he have some german shepherd in him?" for the first I say, not he is a German Shepherd. for the second I just say "yes" because I don't want to hear the inevitable "my uncle had a german shepherd but he weight 120lbs - yours is kinda small"


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

my sable pup was mistaken for....

a bear cub

true story! kinda cute, he did look like a little bear cub..or ewok


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Black GSDs are so misunderstood. I'm guessing the same is true with the white ones.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, I always get teddy bear and fox. LOL


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Hachi has been mistaken for wolf hybrid, akita and also husky. Hachi is white.

Roku hasn't been mistaken for anything people generally just don't know or aren't sure about him. Roku is black.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

When I had Welsh Springer Spaniels they were mistaken for Brittanys as WSS were rare then in Texas. Now I have a GSD who, having a black mother and back and tan father, has much black including a solid black face -- no tan eyebrows - and I have been asked if she is a "mix". 

Rin Tin Tin really set the expectation for GSD among Americans. When I got Greta I was hoping she would look like her father - a gorgeous Rin Tin Tin - but now I stare at her everyday and hope she keeps all the black. She is 8 months old so we'll see.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi, malinois, Jynx my aussie when she was a puppy a BERNER, or a border collie,
Dodge (black gsd), a 'mix'


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Black Lab or wolf.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden, only confused with a GSD-mix. Mostly when he was in the wonky ear phase.

Singe, sable working lines - fox, coyote, "belgian Mali-something" and GSD-mix


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

kelso said:


> my sable pup was mistaken for....
> 
> a bear cub
> 
> true story! kinda cute, he did look like a little bear cub..or ewok


OMG that's too funny. We picked "Medo" as a name (aside from it being the "M" litter) because it's a nickname kids call bears. We thought the puppies looked like little bear cubs too! lol. 

ELSA: Wolf. Every time: "OMG it's a WOLF!!!!!!"


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja has been called a wolf and a coyote. I actually had a fight with my town hall as she came with me to get her registration. They were convinced that she was a coyote mix. In CT it is illegal to have a wild caned or a hybrid, and therefore they were throwing a fit. I actually had to drive home and get her pedigree and puppy contract to show that she was pure GSD.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

When Noire was staying here I got asked all the time what she was, being an overly angulated black GSD threw a lot of people off. We got lab mix a lot, and people hardly believed me when I said she came from a Canadian show kennel.

When Odin was younger and in his rangy, lanky looking awkward stage I got asked a time or two if he was a GSD mixed with wolf or coyote and had someone insist that I was just confused.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank has been called a lab mix, husky/malmute mix, and by several kids a wolf 

With Indy I always get people asking why I left his tail on, since he's blue merle Border collie people always think he's an Aussie.

The people who gave us King said he was a full blooded BC but He get's all kinds of comments from smooth collie to GSD mix with a collie nose.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Hamilton my Husky mix has been mistaken for a Wolf. He's only 75 pounds and one boy told me it was a polar bear.. I blame the fur. Lol.


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

I have 2 black & tans and 1 sable. When my DH and I walk all 3, we always get asked what kind of dog is that, refering to the sable. We tell them and most responses are "I have never seen a shepherd like that".


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

The first time I brought my black/tan GSD pup to the vet, the young lady vet asked me what breed he was. I told her GSD and she wouldn't believe me. She finally just nodded and went on with her exam. I thought he looked like a very traditional black/tan shepherd pup.

My first dog was a sable/white border collie. The die hard herding folk could tell he was border collie from a long ways off. Typical border collie conformation and low herding style. Non herding people had no clue and would always approach to ask about him.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

No one has said Ace was a different breed but when they ask "what" he is... and I say he's a german shepherd they say "No he's not, he must be mixed with something."...Ok your right.. I'm clueless


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We get asked all the time if Lexi is pitbull or part pitbull.. I guess I can see it but we have her breeding papers of GSD/Bull Mastiff..


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasha gets mistaken for a Wolf or, the ever funny one, a giant Fox. People actually have screamed Wolf at us. silly humans.

Max, My Great Dane, is often mistaken for a very huge Lab or Dalmatian, I mean really? 
It's usually the adults that seem so ignorant. I take the dogs to the schools and the kids always know what breed they are right away. LOL


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Luna (silver & black) gets called a husky all the time. The funniest one was Norwegian Elkhound. It really threw me because it's just not a very common breed. I've only met a couple of people who actually know that she's (at least part) GSD.

Nova (white) also gets called a husky quite a bit, as well as a wolf. Again, not many know he's a GSD because of his coloring.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I get asked if my bi color is a rottie mix a lot!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

You'd think with a black & tan people would know, but I was told in the park one day by a stranger that he KNEW Saber was a blue heeler. He was sure of it.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Someone at the dog park told me that Rocky was 100% sure a belgian malinois because his coloring was the same and his body shape. 

Someone else told me he was clearly a mutt because "german shepherds aren't that small" (he is 66 pounds)









^^This is a month ago


----------



## beaderdog (Dec 23, 2010)

Someone once asked me if my two 13" beagles were pit bulls. Last week a guy with a 15" beagle asked if they were basset hounds. I have no idea how anyone could mistake them for anything other than beagles. Laddie, the collie-GSD mix I grew up with, was often mistaken for a wolf.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, and just last week someone told me that Saber had "too long of a nose" to be GSD. "The longest nose I've ever seen" she said. Um... she is working line, her nose is not even as long as most show lines.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

rotti mix and a malnois


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Yes, that one floored us too. The lady didn't believe us when we said she was a GSD. My hubby repeated it multiple times, but the lady refused to believe she was a GSD. My husband looked at me then back to her with a confused look on his face and repeated it again "No, she is a purebred black GSD." The lady then after we repeated it numerous times said "well she still looks like a schipperke." We said ok and just went on to our business.


I don't even argue with idiots. You know the old saying, "I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person"

I just say, "Yep, you're right"

I don't get it quite so much with Alice now that she's all growed up and filled out. When she was younger in the really skinny, ears grew first stage...I got "she so small...what's she mixed with?" a lot.

Loki, (RIP) my last dog was a sable and got Akita mix from the shelter and wolf mix when he grew up and filled out.

So now, apparently I've got over fifteen years of no experience compared to some "dog expert" on the street. 
I can't believe you Texas folks have such a hard time with the black GSDs...that's amazing.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The blacks are lab mixes. Except the one lady who thought Ira was a PB lab with cropped ears.

The sables are husky or wolf mixes.

Our old bi-color, Ronnie, was often a Rottie mix. And one person asked why our Doberman was so fat and hairy.

The black/tans most people recognize as GSDs, but assume are mix, not purebred, because they are melanistic black/tan (blanket pattern), so darker and with far more extensive black markings than the usual saddle pattern people think all GSDs must come in.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had someone tell me that Jax was a Belgian Shepherd because the roof of her mouth is black.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, these really made me laugh! Ah, the things people say...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> I know Ozzy's not a GSD, but breed confusion is still fun(ny) to me, sometimes.
> 
> When Ozzy was a pup, a lot of people thought he was a chihuahua. :/ Someone asked if he was a German spitz once.
> 
> Aiden (Frenchie) is always mistaken as a pug or a Boston terrier. One time someone asked if he was a boxer. :crazy:


I can see the German Spitz though. 


Yukon was mistaken for a Malinois, and one person even said he looks like Tiger...:help:

Judge was mistaken as a Chow Mix and some other mix I can't remember. It is one of the more common thing people say about sables..


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well my dog is black and red (saddleback) but has been mistaken for other breeds, for a wolf or wolfdog, and for a GSD mix... I've also been asked "what kind of dog is that?" Seriously?
A lady even once asked me if she was a Collie!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Jager is a Shepherd and Malinios cross but he got called a Pit the other day at the park because his coat is "Brindle" from what that lady said.....I just kind of laughed and walked away. 

Most common thing for us is wolf hybird (which we have alot of around here).


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Loki has been mistaken as a wolf or wolf hybrid. 

Recently someone thought he was an elkhound


----------



## Powie (Mar 29, 2011)

The mailman asked me if Powie was part collie.... :crazy:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I was walking Ace (Bi-color) when he was about 5 mo old and a man ask me what kind of dog he was and I told him a GS. He then as if he didn't believe me said "your kidding".


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli is a black and silver but as he grew got really blonde with the black saddle...also with his huge ears people always assume he's mixed with something but when I tell them he's a purebred GS they don't seem to beleive me...but then I ask what kind they thought he was mixed with and I usually got fox or mule deer as the answer


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Mickey my Wolf Gray and white working line Siberian (ice blue eyes) has been called a WOLF. My reply, is "Then you have never seen a wolf in person, eh?" If I have my camera I show them pictures of some Wolves I have interacted with....and that changes their mind.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh forgot a good one....not a dif breed but I once had someone look at one of my dogs tounges and tell me that because it's not solid black that means he came from a very poor breeding, all the best bred GSD's have solid black tounges!!! WTF!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

My families white shephard Ringo used to be called a wolf all the time cause of his "short nose and smaller ears"...The neighbor actually called the cops on them saying they were breeding wolves with dogs...We live in west texas and i think we would be more likely to have coyote mixes 'round here


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

CaseysGSD said:


> Oh forgot a good one....not a dif breed but I once had someone look at one of my dogs tounges and tell me that because it's not solid black that means he came from a very poor breeding, all the best bred GSD's have solid black tounges!!! WTF!


:wild::rofl:


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Someone was pettin Riley one time and said "what a beautiful lab" I couldn't quit looking at them in a weird way because his ears were blatenly standing up. Since when do labradors have erect ears? Some people have asked me if he's a wolf. His face does actually have a slight wolfish look but he's not.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> The blacks are lab mixes. Except the one lady who thought Ira was a PB lab with cropped ears.
> 
> The sables are husky or wolf mixes.
> 
> Our old bi-color, Ronnie, was often a Rottie mix. *And one person asked why our Doberman was so fat and hairy.*


Curious what you answered that with? My first thing would've been... "Because he came from very poor breeding.. they were breeding him to be a GSD"! lol


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Loki has been mistaken as a wolf or wolf hybrid.
> 
> Recently someone thought he was an elkhound


Ha! He and Luna must be related. 

My Rottweiler gets called a Doberman a lot, as well as a "lab mix" and a pit bull. Once a person asked if he was a pit bull, and I said he is a Rottweiler. They shrugged and said, "Same difference."


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

People confuse Brutus with the King Shepherd.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

OH how could I forget Jinx never gets german shepherd. When she was little a guy was petting her telling her "what a beautiful husky she was" when I said she wasn't a husky he said she may be mixed but definitely had husky in her when I told him now she was a full blooded shepherd he denied it then debated with me for awhile asked if I was sure told me I needed to double check and research etc..

I had an entire dog park debating with each other what she was most said "chow mixed with" ........ all sorts of stuff but everyone thought chow and something. The latest was I ot asked if she was "one of those police dogs with the ear floofies" lol so apparently somewhere there is a breed of police dogs with ear fluff???


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> People confuse Brutus with the King Shepherd.


UGH!!! I have ONE lady at the pet store that always chases me down and ask where I got her then gives me a 2 hour lecture on the "old fashion" GSDs before they were bred to be smaller then they used to be so they could do agility etc.. and that they have never seen a "modern" shepherd with the straight back etc.. I get tired of trying to educate stupid after 3 times of telling her shepherds are bigger then they were originally not smaller finally I just shut up let her go through her entire speach "again" and then just go about my business.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

wolf or dingo for Aspen


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha has never been mistaken for another breed exactly (she's a black and tan) but people have asked me if she's mixed with something because, "She's a little small for a shepherd, isn't she?" Sigh...I'll be honest, I don't know how much she weighs (too much IMO) but I'm pretty sure when I measured her she was like 23 inches or so? I'll have to remeasure, but it was somewhere close to that. I'm just like, "Well, as far as we know she's not a mix. She's actually about the right size." Some people try to argue that she should be bigger. My grandma actually told me, "She's going to be a big dog when she grows up."  I'm like....uh...she's 2...I think she's done lol!! If she's not done I really am in trouble :help: haha!


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

My Sasha is a solid black (she has a white spot on her chest). I often get "Wow, she must have A LOT of GSD in her!" and when I tell them she is a pure GSD they are always shocked, or you can tell they think I'm full of it. I actually had one guy argue with me and tell me she didn't even look like a GSD! :shocked:

The cable guy came over to install the cable when we first moved in, and Sasha greeted him at the door and he was like "oh wow, what a nice purebred black lab!". My fiancee was so shocked that he didn't even correct the guy. Haha I mean come on! Look at those ears! It's obvious she's a GSD!

I always get this happy feeling when strangers recognize that she's a GSD. "Oh wow, is she a pure black shepherd? I haven't seen one of those in a long time!"... I always feel so happy haha.

Most common is "black lab mix", husky cross or blue heeler mix... haha I don't get it.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna get lab/chow all the time! One lady at Home Depot swore up and down she was a lab/chow and she knew because she had one that looked exactly like her.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

I get that Rowan is a rottie all the time, still trying to figure out that one.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I can't say mine have ever been mistaken for something else. I have had people ask what they are...the question I usually get is "how old is your puppy." I guess people are used to seeing huge GSD's. Recently I was asked that about Djenga by someone in the vet's waiting room. I told them almost 8...they said "8 months?" and I had to say no...8 years. The grey on the muzzle doesn't give it away at all...


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

This is my "purebred black lab":


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

You know, when people are totally wrong (like the schipperke comment) I'd just make up a breed.

Sorta like a Euphrates Badger Hound or something. It's even better when you put a "breed history" with it.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Kay said:


> This is my "purebred black lab":


 Haha definitely! Those SATTELITE DISH ears are a dead give away for a lab


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> You know, when people are totally wrong (like the schipperke comment) I'd just make up a breed.
> 
> Sorta like a Euphrates Badger Hound or something. It's even better when you put a "breed history" with it.


Like we kinda came up with that Ozzy is a German chocolate Pom. LOL


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

CarrieJ said:


> You know, when people are totally wrong (like the schipperke comment) I'd just make up a breed.
> 
> Sorta like a Euphrates Badger Hound or something. It's even better when you put a "breed history" with it.


Ha! Love it! when I had my spaniel mix, I had some people convinced that he was a Hungarian Garbage Hound. 

I'm actually surprised at the number of people that recognize Gryffon to be a German Shepherd. Though I have had a few wolf comments. One person remained unconvinced even after I told him Gryff was a GSD "Well, he sure LOOKS like a wolf" he said doubtfully - as if I did have a pet wolf, but was trying to pass him off as a GSD to avoid issues with the authorities.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

With Riley i've had several people argue with me over him being a chihuahua mix. I've even gotten the lab comment a few times. The chihuahua comments always get me though. They ALWAYS claim its the ears that give him away. "Oh what a beautiful dog! he's a chihuahua mix isnt he? Its those ears! dead giveaway!" Even Riley rolls his eyes. 

With Shasta i've gotten "Lab?" ummm no.... I've even had the MPs who handle the K9s ask if she's a malinois/dutchie mix. The ONLY one so far to actually get her breed right was the ONE GSD handler on the base. Most everyone else around here knows she's a shepherd and will say how pretty she is. 

I just cant stand the people who stand there and argue with me over my dogs. "Well they must be mixed or blah blah blah". Umm no. I know what they are thanks!

My Chihuahua Mix









and my Lab....









WAIT! I can totally see it now!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is the typical Black and Tan GSD. Most will recognize she is a shepherd, but there are those who think she is something else. One girl called her a Husky. People have asked if she was coyote, wolf, dingo. When she was a puppy I would show pictures of her to my friends an classmates and people thought she was a Rottie, and some people asked if she was a purebred Police Dog(as if that were an actual breed name)

Tanner is a black GSD but his coat is a bit more plush, so it gives him that "wild" look. He is most often mistaken for a wolf dog. We were at a dog park once and one dude swore Tanner was a wolf dog. He also gets the lab, malamutes, and husky comments. I really don't think anyone has recognized Tanner as a GSD.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is a very typical black/red saddle back yet a lot of people don't recognize her as a Shepherd or think she is a Shepherd mix. I am used to that though because I used to have a red field-line-looking Golden Retriever and people constantly though she was either an Irish Setter or a Setter mix. It got to where I was really surprised when people correctly recognized her as a Golden Retriever. 

A lot of people ask Bianca's age and seemed shocked when I tell them she's 6. I never knew why until recently someone said they thought she looked really young, and another person said "6 months?" when I said years they said "Wow I thought she was a puppy!" I guess it's nice that she looks "young for her age" but I don't get why people think that. 

I also get a lot of people saying Bianca is small for a Shepherd, or "aren't they supposed to be bigger?" I always explain that no, actually, Bianca is too big, she's ABOVE the max height for a female GSD according to the standard (she's 26"). The weird thing is other people say "wow she's so big!" So which is it, is she big or small?
I also had people say my Golden was really small, and she was also over the standard height for a female! She was 24" tall which is the top height for a male, and too tall for a female.

Surprisingly people seemed to get the breed right more when I had both Bianca and my foster long-coat out together. I say surprisingly because my foster was a blanket back with a lot of black, plus being a long-coat but something about having two of them seemed to help people realize they were purebred I guess. When I walked the foster alone however I always got asked what he was mixed with, and if I told them he was a GSD people would always say they never knew they could be longhaired. Then there was the guy who pulled over in his car and called out "Please tell me they're going to have puppies soon?" What the heck.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had someone tell me they have a GSD and they asked me
if my dog was a GSD. that made me laugh.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Please meet...

my purebred Siberian Husky


















Oh, and he's also a fox. I've had SEVERAL people ask me if he was a fox (or part fox). We do get Lab mix comments a lot, and wolf on the occasion.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I was asked a couple of weeks ago if Madix was a Greyhound. I also get asked if he's part Dingo or African Wild Dog....


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My sister just reminded me of another story. When Freyja was about 4 months old she was in her blonde stage, but still had a dark muzzle. One lady we met in the park was convinced that she was a hyena. To this day I still can't figure that one out.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Caitydid255 said:


> My sister just reminded me of another story. When Freyja was about 4 months old she was in her blonde stage, but still had a dark muzzle. One lady we met in the park was convinced that she was a hyena. To this day I still can't figure that one out.


just like that tiger thing with yukon.... :lol:


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Meet Dallas my Dingo and/or Coyote 
and Willow who most people correctly know that she is GSD but I did have one pet store employee ask me if she was part Greyhound.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Before her "big girl coat" came in, I had a few people ask me if Cheyenne (sable) was a fox. Now most people recognize that she is a GSD, but they always ask me if she is...as if they aren't sure.


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

i always get rambo is an akita cross gsd because his head is to big and he is growing to quick . . . makes you laugh have a look at my pictures and tell me what you think :laugh:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> People confuse Brutus with the King Shepherd.


Wierd, he doesn't remotely resemble one.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

My blanket back Zoe has been told she is part rottie. My pomeranian is part cat apparently. Everyone who see's pictures of him with the GDD's thinks he's a cat.

Zoe is the one on the right, in the front of the picture.. the cat/pom is on the left in the back. lol


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Baxter (pictured to the left) has been mistaken three times by three different people for a husky. I honestly don't know where these people are getting the idea. But to be fair, ONE of them was a young child, so I'll give them some slack.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> My blanket back Zoe has been told she is part rottie. My pomeranian is part cat apparently. Everyone who see's pictures of him with the GDD's thinks he's a cat.


That's funny, but he...does...kinda have that cat ear thing going on in that picture.:laugh:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is long-coated, black and red and he's been accused of being a mix all the time. But the worst was when my neighbor thought he was a wolf and shot him


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Stosh is long-coated, black and red and he's been accused of being a mix all the time. But the worst was when my neighbor thought he was a wolf and shot him


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's ok now, just had a rough time. The neighbor saw Stosh through the woods that separate our properties, his dog was outside barking and he shot Stosh in the face thinking he was a wolf. That's his excuse anyway


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I get often....
OOOO my gawd! Is that a wolf dawg? What kinna dawg is that? A wolf? A polizzze dawg? Wow! 

LOL


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

A man thought Ike was a dingo :crazy: this weekend!? 



>


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I had 2 people tell me that Rocky was a lab/collie mix. One lady at the dog park was getting upset becasue I told her that I didn't know what he was, I didn't care but I didn't see the lab/collie mix. I guess some people just "know" better. I admit that I'm not the best at figuring out mixes/crosses. I still don't see her mix, but I just might not be that bright!! (Or so my wife tells me)


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Stosh is long-coated, black and red and he's been accused of being a mix all the time. But the worst was when my neighbor thought he was a wolf and shot him


That is so terrible!

Even if he was a wolf, he should not be shooted at! Aren't wolfves a protected species? Is he okay now?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz is a long haired Black and Silver Sable so he is mistaken for part wolf all the time.


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

ohh boy, i get the "is that a black lab with his ears cropped", "wolf", "bear"...the craziest one was a shorthaired newfoundland-i thought the others were bad but wow, this one-i know my dog does not look like a newfie...ohh, the life of a black shepherd.


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

aside from my black, my sable is mistaken for a wolf or dingo, and my longhaired shepherd is mistaken for a collie/newfie/st bernard mix...WHAT A SHAME, its an insult when ppl dont know what are dogs are lol


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

When I first got Lukas my brothers best friend said...."That's not a german shepherd, it's got to be mixed with something. Lab" I've disliked him ever since. xD Fortunately lukas has grown into a meaty beast with a very german shepherd look to him.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Oh and, not a GSD. But our Flat Coated Retriever gets mistaken for a golden/lab or spaniel cross.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I get a lot of questions about Clover in particular as she has such a long coat. 

The one I liked best though was the little kid who referred to Patton as a Hippo. He is about 5-7 pounds overweight (DW in denial) and this has provided us with a lot of fun around the house. He was already of stocky build so the extra pounds really give him a solid stance.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

people will argue with me that zero is a husky or a wolf, that i got ripped off because there are not white german shepherds. i used to get mad but now i cant help but laugh


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

a wolf lol usually kids will scream it though at their parents


----------



## bmecholsky (May 10, 2011)

When he was a pup before his ears went up someone asked if he was a rotty.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Client: Hey _____ come look at this. It's a Malinois! Blah blah malinois, blah 
malinois. Blah blah blah malinois! Malinois this, malinois that...

Irritated employee: Uhmmm actually that is a german shepherd.

Client: No, thats a malinois.

Irritated employee: The one in the picture on the board?

Client: Yeah that's definatly a mal.

Irritated employee: No really it is a german shepherd. I know the owner. He 
actually works here and I have seen the dog in person.

Client: Are you sure?

Anyone who has seen a picture of my dog can vouch that he is definatly NOT a mal! ; )


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

The kids at my daughter's elementary school always ask me if he's a 'Police Dog'? LOL Kids are so funny.


----------



## The Mystic (Jun 2, 2011)

Angel (My Maltese) is one of those little dogs that I take with me ever where since she's 3 pounds and I can carry her or put her in my bag. I was walking through the outlets a year or 2 ago she was on a leash and wagging at everyone and anyone that looked at her. (She's really outgoing). A woman came up to me and said "I've never seen a dog like that, and she's so cute! I would love to get one! What kind of dog is she? (Now, come on. She's a Maltese-they only come in white and she's a poster girl for the breed) I said "Oh yes, she's a rare breed, just imported from New Zealand! She's a New Zealand Curly tailed kangaroo treeing dog" I then told her that Angel is a highly trained working dog, that hunts kangaroos and wallabys, and she was participating in a rodeo the following weekend. She typed the breed into her PDA, so she'd remember to find a breeder. 

I probably shouldn't have lead her in the wrong direction, but if you "Want one" and don't recognize a very common dog, I'm not giving assistance for some canine accessory seeking Paris Hilton wanna be. Dogs like Angel arrive in rescue or neglected and abused every day. They are hard to potty train (trust me-7 years and I still find tootsie rolls) very delicate, (blood glucose) and need alot of grooming and protection from the elements. Angel is a rescue, and I wasn't helping one of her kin to wind up there as well.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

The funny thing is sometimes the obvious isn't so obvious, I have a framed picture of Gavin on my desk at work, the same photo as my avatar, I had a patient I was helping with records and he was looking at my photos of my dogs and horses on my wall, than he picks up Gavins picture and said "wow, what a beautiful dog, is this a show Labrador?". I looked at him to make sure he wasn't joking, but sadly, he wasn't !!! The guy goes on to say he is a big dog lover, yet he couldn't tell the German Shepherd from the Labrador? The number #1 and #2 dogs in popularity?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought the "I KNOW that is a blue heeler" comment would be the craziest thing I heard, but last week a lady said, "That's a Saint Bernard, right?" I was so stunned, I was all, "uh... no..." and she said, "a Saint Bernaard mix?" WTH? Really? I am sure she must have her breeds mixed up. When I finally said "She's a German Shepherd" she said, "oh, what's she mixed with?" and then argued with me that she HAD to be a mix because she had never seen a German Shepherd with a "nose that long" and asked "what's wrong with her snout?" Really??????? This is the second time someone has told me her nose is too long. Crazy! What do they want, a black & tan with a pug face?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Well I just recently had a K9 handler who was standing with his black sable GSD next to him comment on Berlin and tell what a nice looking Chow mix she was! Um she is a dark sable GSD just like yours only she has long hair - hello!

With Berlin they think Chow mix. With Nyxie they think Lab mix since she is solid black and also long haired. Even GSD people do this as well as non GSD owners. Had a woman with a black/silver GSD ask what else besides Shepherd was in Berlin - nothing. If it's not black and tan (or silver) to these people it's not a GSD apparently. Yes they come in more than just one coloring and yes they can have long hair.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

The most frustrating one for me is when people ask if my lab, Bru, is a Golden Lab. I always want to ask them what a Golden Lab is but usually refrain and tell them that she is a Yellow Lab, not a Golden Retriever. I am also asked what Bru is mixed with because she is shorter than most other labs. Why is it that when I dog is at the low end of the standard they have to be mixed?


----------

